# prob 29 in me pe sample examination



## ridge35 (Oct 23, 2007)

does anyone know where the equation used to solve for this problem come from. its the power output of a turbine in a hydroelectric plant, i have looked throughout the merm but cant find it, unless the author is just using a simple pump power output equation with flowrate and head values. am i just overlooking the correct page?


----------



## chavez (Oct 23, 2007)

ridge35 said:


> does anyone know where the equation used to solve for this problem come from. its the power output of a turbine in a hydroelectric plant, i have looked throughout the merm but cant find it, unless the author is just using a simple pump power output equation with flowrate and head values. am i just overlooking the correct page?


I believe what you are looking for can be found in TABLE 18.4 in the MERM (i'm using 12th edition)


----------



## ridge35 (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks, i thought that might be were it was coming from, a basic hp conversion, but i wanted to make sure that i wasnt missing some random hydroelectric plant information


----------

